# 2010 LH Axle



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

I got a busted axle on my 2010. Anyone seen one around?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this Kevin. Have you tried a Googel search for salvage tractor parts? You may find a good used final drive or axle. A new axle IF they are still available ain't gonna be cheap. A worst case option would be depending upon where and how the axle broke is to take the axle to an experienced welding shop and have them weld it back together. Next take the repaired axle to an experienced machine shop to be machined back to being perfectly round AND straight.


----------



## jaheine.1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Did you find a axle? I looked on Google saw several ads with 2010 axle


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaheine.1 _
> *Did you find a axle? I looked on Google saw several ads with 2010 axle *


Yes I did find one thanks. Had to go back east a get one. I just finished putting on the final drive this morning. I haven't fired it up yet, probably Friday before I can get to it.


----------

